# New to me - 1939 Schwinn Henderson Cantilever Autocycle



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 7, 2015)

Finally got it cleaned up and photo worthy.  1939 Henderson Cantilever Autocycle straight from the Midwest.


----------



## Dave K (Sep 7, 2015)

Holy crap!!!!  Sweet!!!!


----------



## Spence36 (Sep 7, 2015)

Awesome congrats !!!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 7, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## model-a (Sep 8, 2015)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbAD to the BONE.

model-a,chris


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 8, 2015)

Wonderful bike, what can I say besides, it gives me goose bumps. Only see it in person would really magnify that. Stunning.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 8, 2015)

Great looking bike! Just curious about the light wiring though. Is it supposed to go inthrough the top grommet or as shown? V/r Shawn


----------



## looneymatthew (Sep 8, 2015)

WOW!
Brilliant.


----------



## Awhipple (Sep 8, 2015)

Great bike!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 8, 2015)

Beauty of an Autocycle!
Nice job detailing!
Enjoy!


----------



## larock65 (Sep 8, 2015)

Great bike Aaron! 
Awesome job on the clean up!


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 8, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 9, 2015)

smokin hot....my eyes are burning man....


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 9, 2015)

One of the few Schwinn's I would consider switching to the Darkside for


----------

